# BYE BYE DP/DR!!!



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

well, just wanted to mention how pumped i am right now. DP and DP are both gone. no disconnection no nothin. however, i'm still not using the term 100% recovered cuz i still got some very mild brain fog left. i just added 100 mg of panax ginseng to my regimen to knock out the brain fog the rest of the way and i gotta say it's working already. i'm not going to recommend it to anyone else though because ginseng is pretty tricky stuff and shouldn't be played with lightly. so for now i guess what i'm tryin to say is, I DON'T HAVE DEPERSONALIZATION ANYMORE, WOOOOOOHOOOOOO.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Im right behind you tommy.
I just bought the l-theanine tonight!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

sweet


----------



## alouchi (Oct 19, 2009)

and for how long will you continue to take the supplement tommy?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

about another month, maybe two months.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats!
you must feel like a huge weight has been lifted.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Tommy that is awsome!!!!. Maybe you should wear war paint, O.D. on pcp, and feast on the dead flesh of the yellow snow monster!!!!!!!!. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Those sound like fighting words Claymore.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Those sound like fighting words Claymore.


 :lol:


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

fcuk my job, DP came back while i was at work thanks to the fluorescent lighting, fortunately it went away once i got off. i need a new job.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> fcuk my job, DP came back while i was at work thanks to the fluorescent lighting, fortunately it went away once i got off. i need a new job.


Maybe you should become amish  , they don't have any electricity there.


----------



## KJE33 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Tomygunz...just curious, is your recovery from the posts you have had about the vitamin supplements. Because I just bought everything ou recommended...after talking to my therapist, so I'm on my way!!!


----------



## alouchi (Oct 19, 2009)

tommy,
did your depersonalisation came again as before ? (completely detached) due to fluorescent light?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

not completely detatched, just really spacey and foggy. for some reason the lighting in my work really messes with me, however it is not NEARLY as bad as it used to be. the cool thing was that within five minutes of leaving work i totally snapped out of it.


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

Man, I have this same thing! I work in an office full of that horrible lighting. I'm able to turn my lights off and work with a desk lamp. It helps a bunch. However, when I have to sit and talk with anyone in their office, I'm all whacked out the entire time. It makes those long meetings really hard.

I also notice that I have a hard time adjusting to changing enviroments such as walking in/out of a building into either a cloudy day or bright sunlight. The transistion seems to throw me off for a short time.

Have you found anything that helps the lighting situation? It is one of my worst symptoms, by far. I even tried special lenses and started wearing my glasses (instead of contacts) to see if it helped...it did but not nearly enough.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

jamieinohio said:


> Have you found anything that helps the lighting situation? It is one of my worst symptoms, by far. I even tried special lenses and started wearing my glasses (instead of contacts) to see if it helped...it did but not nearly enough.


Try polaroid sunglasses for the outside...


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

unfortunately i haven't, it's one of the only things that still gets to me. hopefully with time it will get better.


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, darn it! I guess you can't have all the answers Tommygunz!

I'm going to go workout now and stare at the crazy, yellow-ish lights at the local YMCA. Gotta love those!


----------



## DamianGrey (Dec 2, 2009)

Congradulations, i'm really happy for you any everyone else who has recovered from their DP.
What exactly are you or did you take?
I'm very interested in curing myself


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

the link in my signature is to a post of everything i did, read the whole post for a brief explanation of how it works.


----------



## alouchi (Oct 19, 2009)

you mean tommy you are able to 'feel' yourself naturally? you feel atmosphere and people around you normally?
i am really waiting for this turning point in my case, sometimes i think i am not far.


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

vision and lights get me bad too. I work in a school so its all fluorescent. But I'm in Seoul, South Korea and its super polluted here so going outside its often worse, plus lots of neon lights on signs and billboards. I forget that its just hazy and polluted here and think its me and start squinting. And then the subways... just as bad. Fluorescent lights and pattern tiled floor and on the train even worse... the motion with the lights and anonymous homogeneous people watching TV on their cell phones... it freaks me out some days. Some days I love riding the subway and people watching but its become a pretty bad trigger now if I'm alone. My apartment is all fluorescent lights too! Dang I can't get away anywhere!! Haha... Maybe I need to invest in a lamp.

I just got new glasses a year ago and I think I'm already due for another pair so I think that will help too. That's really the only thing I can think to do right now.

Anyway congrats on feeling better! I'm working on it myself.


----------

